
Ask HN: What is your motivation for learning a new language? - 0xBE5A
Besides obvious reasons like &quot;my new job requires it&quot;, what drives you to learn a new programming language instead of just using the ones you already know?
======
paktek123
If I see a popular library missing from a language, then the challenge of
writing it is enough to drive me.

